# 차페임펄스



## henry1956

I appreciate somebody to advise me about the meaning of 차페임펄스 in a radar system context.


----------



## Warp3

임펄스 is most likely a loan word form of "impulse", but I have no clue what 차페 means, nor does Naver or Daum's Korean to English dictionaries.  Daum's dictionary did offer 차폐 as a possible spelling correction, though, which can mean "shielding" (which I could see being related to radar systems).


----------



## henry1956

thanks Warp3, I keep looking in that direction, but no source tells me anything about a "shielding impulse" so far


----------



## kenjoluma

My brain shuts down when I hear something 'engineering' like that, but I wonder if this is a misspelling of '차폐', not '차페'. 
차폐 means blocking, or shielding, protecting something (usually from radioactivity or radio wave). This is a very technical term so it is not used colloquially.

차폐 임펄스... I have absolutely no idea what that means. But I guess it might be the word you are looking for. Sorry I cannot help you any further.


----------



## kenjoluma

absorbing (blocking, shielding) the impulse(shock, damage, interrupt)? 

I don't know...


----------



## henry1956

Thanks a lot; i will keep diving in these technical language inventions to try to find the hidden treasure.  I submitted a thread in the specialized terminology blog, but no answer so far.
Here you have another puzzle:  They are talking about norms of cables used to connect a given apparatus and say that the so-called cables are견비차특0.5, 견비차특0.35, and  견비특0.35


----------

